# Air Hose crimp tool.



## woodchucker (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm looking for some info on what tool you use to crimp air hoses. I have used screw clamps, but don't really like them. I don't need a press, I have a press. So dies alone might be ok, as long as I can put them in the press. I have a bunch of ear type hose crimps. But I think the ear type crimp might be a pain in the rear, and might be a waste of time and high frustration. Got them in lot that I bought a long time ago. Again, don't tell me to use screw clamps, I am looking for a reasonable alternative. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 28, 2017)

I made my own CLAMPTITE  TOOL they work great for air hose


----------



## dlane (Jun 29, 2017)

OD ?


----------



## darkzero (Jun 29, 2017)

If you are referring to Oetiker style clamps, you can just use a pair end cutters if you are a bit careful, a dull one will work better. The real tools are pretty pricey but there are cheaper variants, you can usually find the one for Pex tubing in local hardware stores but they're like $60.


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 29, 2017)

I use brass ferrules on my air hoses. The crimp tool is expensive so I made my own. I took a small steel block, drilled the proper size hole through the center (a little smaller than the ferrule OD),sawed it in half (through the center of the hole). Then use a file to bevel the edges of the hole to a small 45 degree bevel. Use a file to make a bevel in the bottom of each hole half. When you put the two blocks together, you will have a hole with a "V" grove every 90 degrees around it.  Put the ferrule on the hose, put the hose in the blocks, put the blocks in the vise and crimp. Works great, looks professional and costs nothing.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Jun 29, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I use brass ferrules on my air hoses. The crimp tool is expensive so I made my own. I took a small steel block, drilled the proper size hole through the center (a little smaller than the ferrule OD),sawed it in half (through the center of the hole). Then use a file to bevel the edges of the hole to a small 45 degree bevel. Use a file to make a bevel in the bottom of each hole half. When you put the two blocks together, you will have a hole with a "V" grove every 90 degrees around it.  Put the ferrule on the hose, put the hose in the blocks, put the blocks in the vise and crimp. Works great, looks professional and costs nothing.




It sounds like Mark's crimping die works similar to the Western Enterprises CR-100 crimping tool, Damn the price has risen a lot since I bought mine about 20 years ago.


https://www.amazon.com/Western-Enterprises-CR-100-HOSE-CRIMPER/dp/B00U6O8G74


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 29, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I use brass ferrules on my air hoses. The crimp tool is expensive so I made my own. I took a small steel block, drilled the proper size hole through the center (a little smaller than the ferrule OD),sawed it in half (through the center of the hole). Then use a file to bevel the edges of the hole to a small 45 degree bevel. Use a file to make a bevel in the bottom of each hole half. When you put the two blocks together, you will have a hole with a "V" grove every 90 degrees around it.  Put the ferrule on the hose, put the hose in the blocks, put the blocks in the vise and crimp. Works great, looks professional and costs nothing.


Mark, did you put any ridges into it, or just V's


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 29, 2017)

Buffalo20 said:


> It sounds like Mark's crimping die works similar to the Western Enterprises CR-100 crimping tool, Damn the price has risen a lot since I bought mine about 20 years ago.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Western-Enterprises-CR-100-HOSE-CRIMPER/dp/B00U6O8G74



Now you know why I made mine....... Free


----------



## Mark_f (Jun 29, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Mark, did you put any ridges into it, or just V's


I put a "V" every 90 degrees. They are about .100" wide and .100" deep


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 29, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I put a "V" every 90 degrees. They are about .100" wide and .100" deep


thanks, I think I'll follow in your foot steps. 
I may try the V's , I might try the ridges, we'll see.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 29, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Hose-F...078841?hash=item33c3e7c679:g:8awAAOSwiONYPbuE


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 29, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Hose-F...078841?hash=item33c3e7c679:g:8awAAOSwiONYPbuE
> 
> View attachment 236596


I saw those. I also read a lot of reviews. Some liked it, but many indicated that they didn't hold up well, or lineup , or were cheaply made.
I always read the negative responses try to figure out if they knew what they were doing. Most don't. But when I read that the tool doesn't line up well I get to thinking that there is too much play or poor manufacturing.  Regardless, I like Mark's idea, just build it myself. Gotta rummage through some scrap metal.


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 29, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I use brass ferrules on my air hoses. The crimp tool is expensive so I made my own. I took a small steel block, drilled the proper size hole through the center (a little smaller than the ferrule OD),sawed it in half (through the center of the hole). Then use a file to bevel the edges of the hole to a small 45 degree bevel. Use a file to make a bevel in the bottom of each hole half. When you put the two blocks together, you will have a hole with a "V" grove every 90 degrees around it.  Put the ferrule on the hose, put the hose in the blocks, put the blocks in the vise and crimp. Works great, looks professional and costs nothing.



Mark could you post a picture or diagram.


----------



## fixit (Jun 29, 2017)

woochucker said:


> I'm looking for some info on what tool you use to crimp air hoses. I have used screw clamps, but don't really like them. I don't need a press, I have a press. So dies alone might be ok, as long as I can put them in the press. I have a bunch of ear type hose crimps. But I think the ear type crimp might be a pain in the rear, and might be a waste of time and high frustration. Got them in lot that I bought a long time ago. Again, don't tell me to use screw clamps, I am looking for a reasonable alternative.
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/hose-clamp-wire-tool.55928/    I biult six of these % for friends & one for me. They are GREAT

fixit


----------



## chip maker (Jun 30, 2017)

At work they have Push Loc fittings and really work good don't have anything in your way. They have a special tool to push the hose onto them but is really not needed. When I had my auto service business I wish I knew about these instead of those dam mini clamps!!!


----------



## SlkipperG (Jun 30, 2017)

Use the stainless Pex clamps and a dull set of end cutters, which is really that the special crimpers are. Hog ring pliers are similar, but most people won't have a set of these in their box. I found that our local industrial supply also stocks a crimp type SS ring similar to the Pex rings. These are purpose built for hoses. What is great is that crimp rings stay tight and do not slash your body parts when you are working around them


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jun 30, 2017)

I have the crimper in the pic. I never liked any of the alternatives to hose connecting. If you are going to be a bear, be a grizzly, I always say! So I just patiently watched fleabay until it was my turn. Makes a very professional crimp. Only came with one set of dies. I made all the dies sets I needed out of aluminum, yes, aluminum. The aluminum die sets I made hold up to all my needs…Dave.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2017)

I have used these . No crimping.
https://www.zoro.com/value-brand-ho...ls&gclid=CPH8vMKh5tQCFQmfgQod0JsDcw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## rgray (Jun 30, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> I have used these . No crimping.
> https://www.zoro.com/value-brand-ho...ls&gclid=CPH8vMKh5tQCFQmfgQod0JsDcw&gclsrc=ds



On the drill rig we used a fitting like that from aeroquip for hydraulic lines. Worked great.
That was in the 80's. I know nothing about modern day drill rigs.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> I have used these . No crimping.
> https://www.zoro.com/value-brand-hose-end-for-id-38-in-38-in-npt-brass-6x424/i/G2068455/?utm_term=A_mobile_Compressors&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=RLSA_PLA_Site Visitors&utm_content=Compressors, Air Tanks & Pneumatic Tools&gclid=CPH8vMKh5tQCFQmfgQod0JsDcw&gclsrc=ds
> 
> View attachment 236621


I have a couple like that, they swivel, and leak. I hear a constant leak of air from them until I play with them, then when I let them go they are fine.  Annoying.


Edit: ok, if those are like the video, they are different from mine. Mine you take the sleeve off slip it on the hose, then mount the hose and tighten the sleeve. they swivel, the video shows a different operation and those are different. Pretty nice.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes the one pictured from Zoro is the same as the video


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 30, 2017)

Dad taught us the method of using baling wire to secure hoses to the hose barbs. It worked!  Forgot all about using that method.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 30, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Dad taught us the method of using baling wire to secure hoses to the hose barbs. It worked!  Forgot all about using that method.


not a fan of he bailing wire for this . Anything that will get me at some point is not what I am looking for.  I am primarily routing some mains, then creating some small hoses to individual machines. I already have them in the wood shop, but want a better method for the machine shop.


----------



## dlane (Jun 30, 2017)

Soappy water on all joints , no bubbles your good , won't ware out your compressor that way.


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 1, 2017)

dlane said:


> Soppy water on all joints , no bubbles your good , won't ware out your compressor that way.


Yep, I keep a jar of kids bubbles around, great for that.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 1, 2017)

woochucker said:


> not a fan of he bailing wire for this . Anything that will get me at some point is not what I am looking for.  I am primarily routing some mains, then creating some small hoses to individual machines. I already have them in the wood shop, but want a better method for the machine shop.


They used bailing wire for connecting hoses on WWII air planes!  Not saying the airplanes left the factory that way, just saying.  There is specific method of using wire to secure the hose onto the barb.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 1, 2017)

I have used the Oetiker clamps, and liked them, as they were quick and easy. The resulting ears are not sharp, so they do not present a safety hazard. The clamps can be a bugger to remove if you need to undo one, a die grinder works great.

I absolutely despise worm type hose clamps, with that 'tail' sticking out just waiting to cut the daylights out of someone who isn't careful. Same goes for the using wire and a clamptite tool. I made a clamptite tool, and they work great, but then you have to go back an tape over the wire just to protect users from the wire ends.

My favorite as of late is the two piece reusable style, similar to Aeroquip hydraulic hose fittings. The only drawback to them is that the fittings are not very forgiving about hose diameter and thickness. You need to have the right fittings and the right hose for them to work properly without leaks.

I also like Mark's idea, using the crimp style fittings and a home made die. Nothing better than free!


----------



## juiceclone (Jul 2, 2017)

Been a long time since I used one, but we used to make up flex lines with a hand tool that was a vice grip with a hole in the jaws the correct size to form a simple alu ring tight on the tubing with two small bumps? on each side.  Prob could make the tool,  and maybe the rings also?


----------



## royesses (Jul 3, 2017)

I use pex clamps and this oetiker clamp crimper available at Autozone and every auto parts store:

OEM CV Joint Boot Tool
* OEM CV Joint Boot Tool*


 


*Part Number: * 25326

Pick Up In Store:
Order in Store
Ship To Home:
In Stock
Est. Delivery: Jul 07-10
Price: $ 9.99 

Roy


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 3, 2017)

jocat54 said:


> Mark could you post a picture or diagram.



Sorry it took so long to get back to you.



I made these from a scrap block of steel by drilling the hole, sawing in half, and filing the "V"s. Took me about 15 minutes to make.



Here is a ferrule clamped using these blocks in a vise. I like the brass ferrules because there are no sharp edges or protrusions to snag you or anything else.

You can buy a tool like this commercially  ( but it is so easy to make, I can't imagine why anyone would ).  The commercial ones have a 1/4" rod bent in a "U" shape for a handle and a block mounted on each end. The advantage to doing this is it is easier to keep everything aligned and you can also use it with a hammer instead of a vise.


----------



## juiceclone (Jul 3, 2017)

mark_f said:


> Sorry it took so long to get back to you.
> 
> View attachment 236805
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, that looks like the reworked jaws on the vice grip I mentioned earlier ... we used them on ferrules like your pix, and on simple aluminum rings.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 3, 2017)

juiceclone said:


> Yeah, that looks like the reworked jaws on the vice grip I mentioned earlier ... we used them on ferrules like your pix, and on simple aluminum rings.


Difference is mine was free and works just as good. I get the brass ferrules at the local auto parts store.


----------

